# Your favorite movie(s) that you can watch over and over.



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2014)

What are your favs?

I could fill up this page pretty fast, but I will just name a few not necessarily in order.

Lord Of The Rings
Avatar
Ice Age 1 & 2 (I know. Kiddie movies but I like them).
Mists of Avalon
300
Flawless
Green Mile


----------



## Phantom (Jan 19, 2014)

The Mummy (1999)
Cars (1)
James Bond
Forest Gump
The quiet Man
Powder

Too many to mention
BTW New movie Frozen is a musical (glad I didn't pay to see it in a Cinema)

Edit .... How could I forget Titanic (if only for sound effects on surround sound LOL )
       Have actually got a copy coming in bluray form


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 19, 2014)

A Library of faves but ones I'll watch whenever they pop up on TV

LOTR and Dances with Wolves  ..  for the eye candy scenery and soundtracks.

Raiders of the Lost Ark .. still get a buzz from that

But the one I've probably watched more times than any other, so guess it must be the fave even though I can't figure out way is...

Terminator 2


----------



## Phantom (Jan 19, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> A Library of faves but ones I'll watch whenever they pop up on TV
> 
> LOTR and Dances with Wolves  ..  for the eye candy scenery and soundtracks.
> 
> ...



I WILL BE BACK :smiley_simmons:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 19, 2014)

He will too, they seem to rerun that about 2 months. 



Thought of another one I've seen too many times...  Aliens.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

If I see The Sound of Music over Christmas one more year, I will scream.....


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

Undercover Blues
The Third Man
It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World
Burn After Reading
Austin Powers (any of the trilogy)
The long Long Trailer
Inglorious Basterds
Laura
Double Indemnity
Born To Kill
Young Frankenstein
Faust
Metropolis
Sunset Blvd.
Stalag 17
Vertigo
Rear Window
The Lady from Shanghai
The Red Shoes

I'll stop now....


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> If I see The Sound of Music over Christmas one more year, I will scream.....



Now there's a movie they could execute people with.  Thank you Viv, I thought it was just me.


----------



## DanniKay (Jan 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> If I see The Sound of Music over Christmas one more year, I will scream.....



The thing with this is that each year there's a new generation that hasn't seen it say..oh..55 TIMES and if you can imagine seeing it for the first time it would be kinda cool. Having said that let me ask....did anyone see Carrie Underwood's rendition? sad...sad...sad...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh, the list is long, but just off the top of my head ...



James Bond (anything)
_A Clockwork Orange
_
_Circle of Iron
_
_Enter The Dragon
_
_The Wall
_
_Key Largo_
Monty Python (anything)
_Cool Hand Luke
_
_The Big Sleep
_
_The Thomas Crown Affair_
Sherlock Holmes (anything)
Bugs Bunny (anything)


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

I am not a big movie fan, usually watch the weird ones ...foreign dramas, independant films, etc. and I can't watch or read something more than once, twice if it's very good.

However I have seen many many children's movies over and over and over again...Lion King is one that pops in mind.


----------



## DanniKay (Jan 19, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I am not a big movie fan, usually watch the weird ones ...foreign dramas, independant films, etc. and I can't watch or read something more than once, twice if it's very good.
> 
> However I have seen many many children's movies over and over and over again...Lion King is one that pops in mind.



I heard that!! Rio
                   Finding Nemo
                   Emperor's New Groove
                   Cars 1
                   Cars 2
                   Brave
                   Planes
                   Yogi Bear
                   Epic
                   etc, etc, etc...does that tell you anything about me??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

DanniKay said:


> ... etc, etc, etc...does that tell you anything about me??



You like toons - no problem with that!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

DanniKay said:


> The thing with this is that each year there's a new generation that hasn't seen it say..oh..55 TIMES and if you can imagine seeing it for the first time it would be kinda cool. Having said that let me ask....did anyone see Carrie Underwood's rendition? sad...sad...sad...



I've seen the movie so many times in earlier years, have no desire to ever see it again.  I read many reviews of it and all of them were terrible.  Poor girl should stick to what she's good at.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I am not a big movie fan, usually watch the weird ones ...foreign dramas, independant films, etc. and I can't watch or read something more than once, twice if it's very good.
> 
> However I have seen many many children's movies over and over and over again...Lion King is one that pops in mind.



I am a big movie fan, but I'm like you, Cee Cee....one time works for me.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

The prescription the dr gave me on Tues was to watch a movie.  She said it was the only thing she could think of that would make me feel better. 

I'm not into old movies these days. I've pretty much seen all the classics and enjoyed them at the time.  I've become very picky in my old age and they have to be realistic or I have no interest.  Dallas Buyers Club is on my list to see. It's gathering in awards everywhere and I love the 2 stars.

Recent ones I've really liked.... 

Captain Phillips
Lee Daniels, The Butler (big Oprah fan here!)
The Help (just saw it again on TV...one that I enjoyed twice)


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2014)

As an ex USAF  pilot, I tend to watch many flics concerning aviation and/or WWII.

But other types as well except the frivolous such as Dumb & Dumber.

I generally stir clear of girly films.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

DanniKay said:


> I heard that!! Rio
> Finding Nemo
> Emperor's New Groove
> Cars 1
> ...



You have grandchildren!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

Homemade surf movies.


----------



## Anne (Jan 19, 2014)

Close Encounters; Somewhere in Time; am sure there's a few more I've forgotten.  One I will *not *be watching again is 'Blind Date' with Bruce Willis & Kim Basinger.   Tho I like both of them, I didn't think the movie was funny at all.


----------



## Wiljoy (Jan 22, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> If I see The Sound of Music over Christmas one more year, I will scream.....



The way I feel about "The African Queen"  easily the most shown film ever on TV.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 22, 2014)

Wiljoy said:


> The way I feel about "The African Queen"  easily the most shown film ever on TV.



Yes  that gets a miss here too.  Never saw what was supposed to be so  wonderful about it really.  Never a Hepburn fan either, that didn't  help.

Over the Oceans 11/12/...umpteen series too, and the Die  Hards but I'd even watch any of them tonight.  Sooo many channels, so  little on.  Reduced to watching the Tennis.   aaaaagh.   

Welcome to the forum Wiljoy, treat yourself to an intro thread and let everyone know you're around.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2014)

When you raise three kids, and each year when The Wizard of Oz comes on for the umpteen time, was my incentive to buy a second TV. First few years it was in black and white and then, shazam, in living color. 
Geez, how the kids loved that show.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 22, 2014)

Lonesome Dove..best western ever made.
North and South
African Queen
Pulp Fiction

TV..Old Gunsmoke series


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2014)

Falcon said:


> As an ex USAF  pilot, I tend to watch many flics concerning aviation and/or WWII.
> 
> But other types as well except the frivolous such as Dumb & Dumber.
> 
> I generally stir clear of girly films.




I am not fond of chick flicks even though I am a chick. I refuse to watch the network Lifetime because that is all they ever show. Yuck.
I like action movies..war movies..some drama as long as it isn't too dramatic and tear jerkish. Comedies...rarely but sometimes I will watch. Like The Bird Cage. Loved that movie. And no, I am not gay although I have been fondly called a Fag Hag by gay friends.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> You like toons - no problem with that!



Speaking of toons, for some dumb reason I loved 'Who Killed Roger Rabbit".  I think it was the clever way the cartoon characters were mixed with real people.

Fran..Loved the book "Mists of Avalon"..for some reason, not so much the movie.  In my mind books usually far eclipse the movie, with a few exceptions.

OH.. You have a few of my favs on your list also.  Love the Hitchcocks, Campy Young Frankenstein and The old Sunset Blvd., Double Indemnity

Phil..Anything Bogie and Bacall

"Bad Day at Black Rock"  Best Spencer Tracy movie, IMO.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 23, 2014)

Lonesome Dove! That was a great book and production and cast to match, one of the few.

I wish they'd have rurun that or similar really good oldies over the summer hiatus here instead of 2nd rate series they want to promote to people who wouldn't watch them first time around.   

I can't stomach chick flicks, if I want to watch fantasy I'll stick to Disney.  Not a fan of war movies per se either, not the gung ho types anyway but a couple are standouts.  I like some action movies but not Seagal, Van Damm or martial arts types.  
Just thought of another movie I'll watch whenever they run it.

Predator.  Loved that, only the original though.

I've watched Willie Wonka more times than any who know me would imagine too.  The original with Gene Wilder.  
Love Johnny Depp in everything *except* as Willie Wonka in that remake, it was disastrous, and creepily camp, and I'll never look at that version again.


Off topic question about a TV series but I'll start another thread for it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 16, 2017)

I have a few favorites, well maybe more than a few.

Arsenic and Old Lace
Dirty Dancing
Grease
Young Frankenstein
Laura
Sleepers
Shawshank Redemption
An Affair to Remember
and many many more


----------



## wilf (Jul 17, 2017)

Predator is all time favorite, never fails, but iv enjoyed movies with a passion my whole life, people should post favorite film from each genre

action
comedy
sci fi
romance
animated


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 17, 2017)

African Queen
Lawrence of Arabia
Dr. Zhivago
Godfather 
12 O'clock High
The Enemy Below
Marty
Treasure of the Sierra Madre

more...
HDH


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 18, 2017)

What fun to see all the lists!  The ones I watch, whenever they are on TV plus a few others I own:

"Outlander" - love science fiction and Vikings!
Anything by Studio Ghibli - "Spirited Away" and "My Neighbor Totoro" - my favorites, the backgrounds are amazing!  (Japanese anime)
"Overboard" with Goldi Hawn and Kurt Russell - must the chemistry, it just always tickles me
"Pride & Prejudice" - with Colin Firth - only that version
"Serenity" - BIG Firefly fan
"Guardians of the Galaxy" - what fun
Any of the "Thin Man" movies - I adore Myrna Loy's character
"Willow" - LOTR lite and easier to watch
"The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" - never tire of that one!
I am sure there are more....

Love the old movies and the TCM channel on cable.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 18, 2017)

A few that come to mind..Driving Miss Daisy...Cast Away....Terms of Endearment....African Queen....On Golden Pond


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 12, 2017)

I never get tired of watching 'Twister" '96 starring Helen Hunt and Bill Paxton{who sadly died in June} 
Another favorite is"Hoosiers' 86, starring Gene Hackman{big fan of his} Sue


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2017)

I have three grandsons, and if I NEVER see or hear Star Wars again it will be too soon!!!


----------



## Trade (Aug 13, 2017)

moviequeen1 said:


> Another favorite is"Hoosiers' 86, starring Gene Hackman{big fan of his} Sue



I love that one. I'm a Gene Hackman fan too. And Barbara Hershey.


----------



## Trade (Aug 13, 2017)

My all time favorite movie is "Before Sunrise" 

I like the whole "Before" Trilogy of "Before Sunrise" , "Before Sunset" and "Before Midnight"






Next runner up is "Copenhagen"


----------

